# Anyone going to Boston ch. show?



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi, haven't been on here for a loooooong time! Anyway, just curious, who on here has entered Boston ch show? I am supposed to be there on Friday but I doubt if we will go, though I understand the show is going ahead. Personally, I would be dead scared of being stuck on the M11 for hours coming home in the snow! So if anyone here does go I hope you are successful.........and I do hope you have a safe journey:thumbup1:


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

No, they don't have many classes for my breed, so I never bother.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I am supposed to be going travelling tomorrow and then exhibiting on Friday, we are going to see what the morning brings - annoying when you have to wait years to go under a certain judge and then this happens


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

There is a statement on the fosse data site that the show is going ahead. The car parks and walkways will be clear and the building will be warm with plenty of space for dogs and cages. It is the journey that bothers me though! hmy:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Isn't Boston champ show at Newark and Notts show ground?


That venue isn't warm in the summer so I if my dogs had been entered I would be going prepared for it to be very cold there. Its one reason why I don't enter apparently last year some of the whippets were dithering in the ring it was that cold.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Freyja said:


> Isn't Boston champ show at Newark and Notts show ground?
> 
> That venue isn't warm in the summer so I if my dogs had been entered I would be going prepared for it to be very cold there. Its one reason why I don't enter apparently last year some of the whippets were dithering in the ring it was that cold.


Now in the new buildings in the East of England showground


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> Now in the new buildings in the East of England showground


I didn't bother looking this year I just assumed it would be at the same place.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

pickle said:


> There is a statement on the fosse data site that the show is going ahead. The car parks and walkways will be clear and the building will be warm with plenty of space for dogs and cages. It is the journey that bothers me though! hmy:


We have decided against it such strong feeling from the golden people that the Committee should have cancelled and have said about the fact that police and rescue services are urging peeps to stay at home UNLESS the journey is important - as they have said you cant call a dog show important and to put life and limb in danger for the chance of a card just isnt worth it, some judges dont even know if they can get there due to the conditions.

Be annoying to travel all that way only to find a change of judge


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> We have decided against it such strong feeling from the golden people that the Committee should have cancelled and have said about the fact that police and rescue services are urging peeps to stay at home UNLESS the journey is important - as they have said you cant call a dog show important and to put life and limb in danger for the chance of a card just isnt worth it, some judges dont even know if they can get there due to the conditions.
> 
> Be annoying to travel all that way only to find a change of judge


Especially if you got there and found that you could not show under that judge as your dogs breeder was the stand in judge. There is no way I would risk it in these conditions if I'd entered mine.

We missed a breed show last year because of the snow. The judge owned the brother of one of my dogs and when I saw her at crufts she told me he would have been on his own in his class and would have done well as I know she likes him. But there was no way I was going to risk my life and those of others by going out in the snow for a dog show. I'm afraid some things in life are a bit more important than that red card.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

The assistant secratary to the show has whippets and she has posted on a whippet forum that the show ground staff are going to clear the snow and grit all the areas that are being used for the show and that all the roads in the area even the minor ones are clear.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Freyja said:


> The assistant secratary to the show has whippets and she has posted on a whippet forum that the show ground staff are going to clear the snow and grit all the areas that are being used for the show and that all the roads in the area even the minor ones are clear.


got friends in the local area and they said that although they have put that you still have to get to the area they have cleared pmsl


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

tashi said:


> We have decided against it such strong feeling from the golden people that the Committee should have cancelled and have said *about the fact that police and rescue services are urging peeps to stay at home UNLESS the journey is important - as they have said you cant call a dog show important and to put life and limb in danger for the chance of a card just isnt worth it, some judges dont even know if they can get there due to the conditions.*
> 
> Be annoying to travel all that way only to find a change of judge


Yes that was our feeling too (I travel with 3 others and our dogs!)


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Have friends who made the journey only to find that the showground was not gritted, and neither were the access roads, on top of that it is snowing AND they then delayed judging - so glad I didnt go although in the first bitch class for goldens there were 17 abs out of the 23 entered, first of the dog classes only 3 of the 11 were there !!!!!!!!


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

The first few dog classes results for GSPs are already on fosse data, we had a few absentees. Be interesting to see the overall attendence across the day, plus I believe the weather is due to get worse over the weekend so what will happen for the rest of the show? It has just started snowing again here.:huh:


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

We were looking at it but as there's no CC's on offer for our breed there's not much point


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

There are lots of comments about this show going ahead on the Dog World web site. Most are against it and urging people to express their disgust via e-mail to the Boston sec.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

shazalhasa said:


> We were looking at it but as there's no CC's on offer for our breed there's not much point


us neither.i,m surprised its going ahead our local one was called off last night. good luck to all that manage to get there x.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

tashi said:


> We have decided against it such strong feeling from the golden people that the Committee should have cancelled and have said about the fact that police and rescue services are urging peeps to stay at home UNLESS the journey is important - as they have said you cant call a dog show important and to put life and limb in danger for the chance of a card just isnt worth it, some judges dont even know if they can get there due to the conditions.
> 
> Be annoying to travel all that way only to find a change of judge


We decided exactly the same thing - and we've already been notified that there is a change of judge in our breed (border collies). It wasn't only getting to the showground - cos the weather forecast in Peterborough isn't too bad today - but snow is forecast on and off for our area all day and we were worried about not being able to get all the way home.

Must admit I was sitting here feeling quite miz about not going this morning, because it was going to be Quinny's first champ show since he'd been ill - but when I read this thread and realised how bad it is around the showground, added to how heavily it's snowing here, I think Ive made the right decision.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Apparently yesterday out of about 20 entries in english setters only 1 turned up. Today only about 30 whippet exhibitors have turned up out of a big entry. I know the judge for beagles and dachsies didn't make it as she is snowed in and couldn't even get her car off the drive. She was going to have a lift of someone else but they didn't make it either.


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> We decided exactly the same thing - and we've already been notified that there is a change of judge in our breed (border collies). It wasn't only getting to the showground - cos the weather forecast in Peterborough isn't too bad today - but snow is forecast on and off for our area all day and we were worried about not being able to get all the way home.
> 
> Must admit I was sitting here feeling quite miz about not going this morning, because it was going to be Quinny's first champ show since he'd been ill - but when I read this thread and realised how bad it is around the showground, added to how heavily it's snowing here, I think Ive made the right decision.


I did exactly the same as you and decided against going after. Im also quite annoyed as it was suppose to be Incy's first show now that we are getting over his nervousness.


----------

